# phpmyadmin fail



## bluethundr (Aug 17, 2010)

I am attempting to install phpMyAdmn 2.1.1 onto FreeBSD 8.1. However it is failing with this error:


```
/usr/ports/databases/php5-mysql/work/php-5.3.3/ext/mysql/php_mysql.c:2158: error: 'zend_fcall_info_cache' has no member named 'object_ptr'
```

This is the complete output that I am experiencing:


phpMyAdmin Full Error

I'm not sure if this is because I running a newer version of mysql and I need to fall back to an earlier version:


```
Welcome to the MySQL monitor.  Commands end with ; or \g.
Your MySQL connection id is 3
Server version: 5.5.5-m3 FreeBSD port: mysql-server-5.5.5_1

Copyright (c) 2000, 2010, Oracle and/or its affiliates. All rights reserved.
This software comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY. This is free software,
and you are welcome to modify and redistribute it under the GPL v2 license

Type 'help;' or '\h' for help. Type '\c' to clear the current input statement.

mysql>
```


On the good news front I got X windows running today. TWM FTW!!


----------



## SirDice (Aug 17, 2010)

Don't use MySQL 5.5.x. Install either 5.1.x or 5.0.x.


----------



## bluethundr (Aug 17, 2010)

*older MySQL*

K, sir dice! I'll give that a try when I get home from work tonight and let you know how that goes!


----------



## anomie (Aug 18, 2010)

That, or get to the 3.x branch of phpMyAdmin. 

http://www.phpmyadmin.net/home_page/downloads.php

(FWIW, I am running mostly 2.x branch with older MySQL.)


----------



## tokes (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm having the exact same error as the one you put in Pastie, but with different versions of ports:

FreeBSD - FreeBSD 7.0-RELEASE #0
MySQL - mysql-server-5.1.22
PHP - /usr/ports/lang/php5 is php-5.3.3, although when I run phpinfo() from Apache it says I'm running 5.2.5?
phpMyAdmin - phpMyAdmin-3.3.6-all-languages

I'm a supernoobie to FreeBSD so I'd appreciate any help!

Also, I tried to "just install" phpMyAdmin into Apache's root but when I try to load http://host/phpMyAdmin/setup/index.php I just get a blank page. But, if I put a php file with phpinfo() in it in that same folder, it executes okay?

Thanks in advance,


----------

